# Council of Thieves Rogues Gallery



## mleibrock (Feb 21, 2012)

This thread is for mleibrock's Council of Thieves Pathfinder game.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 21, 2012)

*Cast of Characters*

Cast:


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 21, 2012)

*Liath Starateli - Urban Ranger 02*


*Liath Starateli*
Female Fetchling Ranger (Skirmisher, Urban Ranger) 2
NG Medium outsider (native)
*Hero Points *1
*Init *+4; *Senses *darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision; Perception +5
--------------------
*Defense*
--------------------
*AC *16, touch 13, flat-footed 13 (+3 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp *20 (2d10)
*Fort *+3, *Ref *+6, *Will *+0
*Defensive Abilities *shadow blending; *Resist *cold 5, electricity 5
--------------------
*Offense*
--------------------
*Speed *30 ft.
*Melee *cestus +4 (1d4+2/19-20) and
. . dagger +4 (1d4+2/19-20) and
. . dagger +4 (1d4+2/19-20) and
. . rapier +4 (1d6+2/18-20) and
. . warhammer +4 (1d8+2/×3)
*Ranged *longbow +5 (1d8/×3)
*Special Attacks *favored enemy (humans +2)
*Fetchling Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 2nd; concentration +3)
. . 1/day—_disguise self_

--------------------
*Statistics*
--------------------
*Str *14, *Dex *16, *Con *10, *Int *12, *Wis *11, *Cha *12
*Base Atk *+2; *CMB *+4; *CMD *17
*Feats *Lost in the Crowd, Precise Shot
*Traits *roof runner, westcrown firebrand
*Skills *Acrobatics +4, Climb +14, Craft (traps) +5, Disable Device +5, Intimidate +6, Knowledge (local) +6, Perception +5, Stealth +9, Survival +5 (+6 to track), Swim +5;* Racial Modifiers *+2 Stealth
*Languages *Common, Varisian
*SQ *combat styles (archery), hero points, track, wild empathy +3
*Combat Gear *potion of cure light wounds (2); *Other Gear *studded leather, arrows (20), blunt arrows (20), cestus, dagger, dagger, longbow, rapier, warhammer, ring of better climbing, artisan's tools, belt pouch





--------------------
*Special Abilities*
--------------------
*Darkvision (60 feet)* You can see in the dark (black and white vision only).
*Energy Resistance, Cold (5)* You have the specified Energy Resistance against Cold attacks.
*Energy Resistance, Electricity (5)* You have the specified Energy Resistance against Electricity attacks.
*Favored Enemy (Humans +2) (Ex)* +2 to rolls vs Favored Enemy (Humans).
*Hero Points (1)* Hero Points can be spent at any time to grant a variety of bonuses.
*Lost in the Crowd* +2 circ bon to Stealth in urban areas, +4 in crowds.
*Low-Light Vision* See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
*Precise Shot* You don't get -4 to hit when shooting or throwing into melee.
*Roof Runner* You spent your early years exploring and foraging along the rooftops of your home city. You gain a +1 trait bonus on Acrobatics and Climb checks, and on Reflex saves to avoid falling.
*Shadow Blending (Su)* Miss chance in dim light increases to 50%. This does not grant total concealment.
*Track +1* Add the listed bonus to survival checks made to track.
*Westcrown Firebrand* +1 Initiative, +1 attack rolls during a surprise round.
*Wild Empathy +3 (Ex)* Improve the attitude of an animal, as if using Diplomacy.
----------------------------------------
*TRACKED RESOURCES*
--------------------
Arrows - 6/20
Blunt arrows - 0/20
Dagger - 0/1
Dagger - 0/1
Disguise Self (1/day) - 0/1
Potion of cure light wounds - 0/2

These shadowy streets and alleys, shrouded in fog and gloom and filled with the stench of death and decay . . . they call to me. More, the people who call this place their home are also my family. I am Leith Starateli, a child of the Parego Dospera. Risen above the poverty, the filth and the danger by my own hand and strength of will, yet always a part of it . . . and it's darkness a part of me.

I know not from whence I came. Anyone who can see me knows I'm not like most others . . . indeed, it's likely anyone who marks my gray skin, my yellow eyes, will know no more of my origins that I do myself. Most who care about such things call me 'Tiefling' in that dismissive tone used for those beneath even contempt, but I think I'm no devil-kin. There's nothing of the Abyss in my blood.

Since I can recall, I've roamed the streets of Dospera, first looking after myself and then, once I'd risen above the struggle of mere survival, helping those less strong of arm or will than I. Once the weak and rightful prey of most all who inhabit this hopeless place, I now hunt those who prey on the unfortunates here.

But I grow weary and frustrated. All my efforts come to naught, and every day brings the revelation of another I saved who's succumbed to hunger, been taken by the slavers, or killed by another on our streets - a brother or sister in the struggle for survival - because their victims stale heel of bread would ease their hunger pains for a few hours.

Oh, they're all grateful for my help, make no mistake. I'm a local hero, a legendary watcher and guardian, and when I ask them to stay their hands, to watch over and protect each other, they're all enthusiastic agreement. But no sooner do I move on - and there's a lot of ground to cover, so move on I must - than they've turned on each other once more.

There must be another way, a better way, to reach this adopted family of mine. To lift them from the despair that is their lives and free them from the bonds of mere existence . . . to allow them to live!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 21, 2012)

*Suzume Kenta Tengu Cleric*

Race: Tengu
Class: Cleric
Level: 2
Alignment: CN 
Languages: Common, Tengu, Celestial
Deity: Vengeance

Abilities 

STR: 14 (+2) 5 points 
DEX: 12 (+1) 0 points+2 race
CON: 10 (+0) 2 points-2 race
INT: 12 (+1) 2 points
WIS: 15 (+2) 3 points+2 race
CHA: 13 (+1) 3 points

[sblock=Combat] 

HP: 17 = [2d8=16] +0 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 1 (favored class)
AC: 18 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 1 (shield) + 1 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 (DEX) + (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 17 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 1 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +2 or +4 = +1 (DEX) + 1 (Trait) and +2 (racial/domain if able to act in surprise round)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Cleric) 
CMB: +3 = +2 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 14 = 10 + 2 (STR) + 1 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)
Fort: +3 = +3 (base) + 0 (CON)
Reflex: +1 = +0 (base) + 1 (DEX)
Will: +4 = +3 (base) + 1 (WIS) 
Speed: 30
Damage Reduction: -
Spell Resistance: -
Spell Failure: -

Weapon Stats 

EXAMPLE:
Bastard Sword (melee): +3 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (STR) / DMG = 1d10+2=2(STR) CRIT 19-20x2  (S 1-handed)

Beak (melee secondary) -2= +1 (BAB) +2(STR) -5(secondary) / DMG-1d3+2=2(STR) CRIT 20x2 (S Secondary)

Longspear(Melee): +3 = +1 (BAB) +2 (STR)/ DMG=1d8+3=+3(STR), CRIT 20x3 (P 2-handed reach 10’)

Javelin(Ranged): +2=+1 (BAB) +1 (DEX)/ DMG=1d6+2(STR), CRIT 20x2 (P 1-handed r30’)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Race]
Tengus have the following racial traits:
 •Ability Adjustments: +2 Dexterity, –2 Constitution, +2 Wisdom. Tengus are fast and observant, but relatively fragile and delicate.
 •Senses: low-light vision.
 •Racial Skill Bonuses: +2 racial bonus on Perception and Stealth checks, +4 racial bonus on Linguistics checks. Tengu learn 2 languages each time they gain a rank in Linguistics rather than 1 language.
 •Weapon Familiarity: Tengus are trained from birth in swordplay, and as a result are automatically proficient with sword-like weapons (including bastard swords, daggers, elven curve blades, falchions, greatswords, kukris, longswords, punching daggers, rapiers, scimitars, short swords, and two-bladed swords).
 •Natural Attacks: Bite (1d3) Tengus possess a bite natural attack. This is a primary attack, or a secondary attack if the tengu wields a manufactured weapon.
 •Languages: Tengus begin play speaking Common and their own dialect of Tengu. Tengus with high Intelligence scores can choose any language as a bonus language
[/sblock]


[sblock=Cleric Class Features] 

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Clerics are proficient with all simple weapons, light armor, medium armor, and shields (except tower shields). Clerics are also proficient with the favored weapon of their deities.

Aura(Ex): A cleric of a chaotic, evil, good, or lawful deity has a particularly powerful aura corresponding to the deity’s alignment (see the detect evil spell for details).

Spells: A cleric casts divine spells which are drawn from the cleric spell list. Her alignment, however, may restrict her from casting certain spells opposed to her moral or ethical beliefs; see Chaotic, Evil, Good, and Lawful Spells. A cleric must choose and prepare her spells in advance.

To prepare or cast a spell, a cleric must have a Wisdom score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a cleric’s spell is 10 + the spell level + the cleric’s Wisdom modifier.

Like other spellcasters, a cleric can cast only a certain number of spells of each spell level per day. Her base daily spell allotment is given on Table: Cleric. In addition, she receives bonus spells per day if she has a high Wisdom score.

Clerics meditate or pray for their spells. Each cleric must choose a time at which she must spend 1 hour each day in quiet contemplation or supplication to regain her daily allotment of spells. Time spent resting has no effect on whether a cleric can prepare spells. A cleric may prepare and cast any spell on the cleric spell list, provided that she can cast spells of that level, but she must choose which spells to prepare during her daily meditation.

Channel Energy(Su): Regardless of alignment, any cleric can release a wave of energy by channeling the power of her faith through her holy (or unholy) symbol. This energy can be used to cause or heal damage, depending on the type of energy channeled and the creatures targeted.

A good cleric (or a neutral cleric who worships a good deity) channels positive energy and can choose to deal damage to undead creatures or to heal living creatures. An evil cleric (or a neutral cleric who worships an evil deity) channels negative energy and can choose to deal damage to living creatures or to heal undead creatures. A neutral cleric of a neutral deity (or one who is not devoted to a particular deity) must choose whether she channels positive or negative energy. Once this choice is made, it cannot be reversed. This decision also determines whether the cleric can cast spontaneous cure or inflict spells (see spontaneous casting).
Channeling energy causes a burst that affects all creatures of one type (either undead or living) in a 30-foot radius centered on the cleric. The amount of damage dealt or healed is equal to 1d6 points of damage plus 1d6 points of damage for every two cleric levels beyond 1st (2d6 at 3rd, 3d6 at 5th, and so on). Creatures that take damage from channeled energy receive a Will save to halve the damage. The DC of this save is equal to 10 + 1/2 the cleric's level + the cleric's Charisma modifier. Creatures healed by channel energy cannot exceed their maximum hit point total—all excess healing is lost. A cleric may channel energy a number of times per day equal to 3 + her Charisma modifier. This is a standard action that does not provoke an attack of opportunity. A cleric can choose whether or not to include herself in this effect.
A cleric must be able to present her holy symbol to use this ability.

Domains: A cleric's deity influences her alignment, what magic she can perform, her values, and how others see her. A cleric chooses two domains from among those belonging to her deity. A cleric can select an alignment domain (Chaos, Evil, Good, or Law) only if her alignment matches that domain. If a cleric is not devoted to a particular deity, she still selects two domains to represent her spiritual inclinations and abilities (subject to GM approval). The restriction on alignment domains still applies.

Each domain grants a number of domain powers, dependent upon the level of the cleric, as well as a number of bonus spells. A cleric gains one domain spell slot for each level of cleric spell she can cast, from 1st on up. Each day, a cleric can prepare one of the spells from her two domains in that slot. If a domain spell is not on the cleric spell list, a cleric can prepare it only in her domain spell slot. Domain spells cannot be used to cast spells spontaneously.

In addition, a cleric gains the listed powers from both of her domains, if she is of a high enough level. Unless otherwise noted, activating a domain power is a standard action.

Orisons: Clerics can prepare a number of orisons, or 0-level spells, each day, as noted on Table: Cleric under “Spells per day.” These spells are treated like any other spell, but they are not expended when cast and may be used again.

Spontaneous Casting: A good cleric (or a neutral cleric of a good deity) can channel stored spell energy into healing spells that she did not prepare ahead of time. The cleric can “lose” any prepared spell that is not an orison or domain spell in order to cast any cure spell of the same spell level or lower (a cure spell is any spell with “cure” in its name).

An evil cleric (or a neutral cleric of an evil deity) can’t convert prepared spells to cure spells but can convert them to inflict spells (an inflict spell is one with “inflict” in its name).

A cleric who is neither good nor evil and whose deity is neither good nor evil can convert spells to either cure spells or inf lict spells (player’s choice). Once the player makes this choice, it cannot be reversed. This choice also determines whether the cleric channels positive or negative energy (see channel energy).

Bonus Languages: A cleric’s bonus language options include Celestial, Abyssal, and Infernal (the languages of good, chaotic evil, and lawful evil outsiders, respectively). These choices are in addition to the bonus languages available to the character because of her race.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats & Traits] 

1st lvl-Selective Channeling 

Traits
a) Westcrown Firebrand: +1 trait bonus on initiative and +1 to attacks in the surprise round. 
b) Dirty Fighter: +1 trait bonus to damage when flanking multiplied on a crit. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills] 

Skill Ranks: 4 = [2 (Cleric) + 1 (INT)] x 2 (LvL)] + 1 (Favored Class)
ACP: -3 (-2 armor/-1buckler)7

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only
* race bonus


```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+01 =  Acrobatics          +01    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+00 =  Appraise            +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Bluff               +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+02 =  Climb               +02    +00   +0  +00   -3   STR
+00 =  Craft:_____         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+05 =  Diplomacy           +01    +01   +3  +00        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +00    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+01 =  Disguise            +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+01 =  Escape Artist       +01    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+01 =  Fly                 +01    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+01 =  Handle Animal^      +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+07 =  Heal                +02    +02   +3  +00        WIS
+01 =  Intimidate          +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+05 =  Know:Arcana^        +01    +01   +3  +00        INT
+01 =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Know:Engineering^   +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Know:Geography^     +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Know:History^       +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Know:Local^         +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Know:Nature^        +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Know:Nobility^      +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Know:Planes^        +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+05 =  Know:Religion^      +01    +01   +3  +00        INT
+05 =  Linguistics^        +01    +00   +0  +04+       INT
+04 =  Perception          +02    +00   +0  +02*       WIS
+01 =  Perform:_____       +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Professn^:_______   +02    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+01 =  Ride                +01    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+06 =  Sense Motive        +02    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +00    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+04 =  Spellcraft^         +01    +01   +3  +00        INT
+08 =  Stealth             +01    +00   +0  +07*  -3   DEX
+01 =  Survival            +01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+08 =  Swim                +02    +00   +0  +00   -3   STR
+00 =  Use Magic Device^   +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spellcasting] 

Spells Known
0 Level (unlimited per day DC12): Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Enhanced Diplomacy
1st Level (3+1 domain per day DC13): Bless, Magic Weapon, Doom, Whispering Wind (D) 

Domains

Feather (Animal): 

Add Fly to your list of class skills. In addition, whenever you cast a spell that grants you a fly speed, your maneuverability increases by one step (up to perfect).

Replacement Power: The following granted power replaces the speak with animals power of the Animal domain.

Eyes of the Hawk (Ex): You gain a racial bonus on Perception checks equal to 1/2 your cleric level (minimum +1). In addition, if you can act during a surprise round, you receive a +2 racial bonus on your Initiative check.
Animal Companion (Ex): At 4th level, you gain the service of an animal companion. Your effective druid level for this animal companion is equal to your cleric level – 3. (Druids who take this ability through their nature bond class feature use their druid level – 3 to determine the abilities of their animal companions).

Wind (Air):

Replacement Power: The following granted power replaces the lightning arc power of the Air domain.

Wind Blast (Su): As a standard action, you can unleash a blast of air in a 30-foot line. Make a combat maneuver check against each creature in the line, using your caster level as your base attack bonus and your Wisdom modifier in place of your Strength modifier. Treat the results as a bull rush attempt. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.

Electricity Resistance (Ex): At 6th level, you gain resist electricity 10. This resistance increases to 20 at 12th level. At 20th level, you gain immunity to electricity.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment] 


```
Equipment                    	Cost  Weight
+1 Shadow Kikko Armor		xxgp	25
Buckler, sanctified           115gp	05
Sword, Bastard 			35gp	06
Javelin x5			05gp	10
Dagger				02gp	01
Longspear			05gp	09
Explorers Outfit		00gp	00
Backpack			02gp	02
Scarf reinforced		10gp	02
Waterskin			01gp	04
Holy symbol, wooden		01gp	00
Bedroll				01sp	05
Pouch, Spell components	05gp	02
Food, wandermeal x4		04cp	02
```

Total weight carried: 56
Treasure: 1 gp, 8 sp, 6 cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light-58
medium-59-116
heavy-117-175
[/sblock]

[sblock=Character Details] 

Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 25
Height: 6’2”
Weight: 165
Hair Color: Black feathers 
Eye Color: Black
Skin Color: Charcoal
Appearance: A fierce predatory raven in humanoid form.	
Demeanor: Always watching and restless in an unsettling way.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background] 
Suzume is descended from a clan of Tengu who have lived and worked in old Northern Westcrown. Skilled swordsmen and arms makers the clan was once reknowned, but now largely forgotten. After the fall many of the warriors of the clan were lost during the fighting that took place as they were mercenaries to various factions. Then the work dried up for the arms makers as the city fell on hard times and many of the Tengu chose to leave. Suzume stayed on apprenticed to an old priest of the Tengu. The old priest died in a fire along with the few remaining Tengu children during a fire that struck the school. Some say diabolical humans burned it on purpose as the children were taught to pray to the Tengu gods, but nothing was ever proved. Young Suzume was away from the school the day of the fire and was spared. He stayed on long after most of his people left. Suzume has a room in the top of an old mostly ruined tower where he watches the city below. The bottom of the tower plays host to various squatters, but only Tengu knows how to take a seemingly fallen dead end back stair to reach a ledge using a reinforced scarf he wears as a rope. From the ledge he can enter a high window and then climb to the room above where he lairs. He maintains a simple altar to the Tengu gods here. Otherwise it is simply furnished with a bedroll an old chair and a desk. A few lovely drawings of warriors in training poses that his people used to train swordsmen and various oddments he has collected serve as decorations. 

Sezume dreams of the days of his youth when the city was prosperous and his people successful. He knows only a handful of other Tengu now. He ministers to them as a priest of no particular deity. Once he roamed the streets and ruins of north Westcrown protecting his fellow Tengu, but as their numbers declined he began to help others in distress providing healing, food and fending off thieves and street toughs. He often ventures out at night when his superior vision gives him an edge over the humans in the shadows. He strikes from surprise to help the downtrodden. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance/Personality]
Sezume is a dark raven headed humanoid with vestigial black wings. He dresses in the strange armor of his people made of hexagonal metal plates secured together with mail. He wears silken clothing of dark blue and gray and wears a sword on his hip. A buckler on his wrist is emblazoned with a diving raptor symbol of vengeance for the Tengu and his holy symbol. Sezume seems to fade into the background his movements a blur. There is little sound when he moves and he might be called catlike were it not a mortal insult to one of avian decent. He wears a narrow quiver of javelins between his wings and often wears a large hooded cape giving him a hunchbacked appearance but hiding his nature in poor lighting. He is rarely seen on the streets in broad daylight. He wears soft rope sandals over his clawed avian feet. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Adventure Notes] 
None yet 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2012)

*Anundr Valkrsson*

*ANUNDR VALKRSSON*

Description
Anundr certainly stands out in a crowd. At six and a half feet tall, with broad shoulders and a body of iron-corded muscle, the northman towers over most folk. His youth, though, is all too apparent in his features, which most would consider handsome (if not accompanied by his gruff northern manner). He is fair of skin, and wears his blonde hair long, and dresses simply in the leathers and furs common to his homeland.




[sblock=Credit]Credit to Pixx73 at DeviantArt[/sblock]

Personality & Background
Anundr is of Shoanti descent, having been brought to Westcrown at a young age by his father, Valkr. His father, dispossessed of their homeland, came to Cheliax seeking work. And there he found it, as a warrior for the small mercenary company known as the Red Axe. When Anundr came of age, he too served among the Red Axes. When a superior who had taken a dislike to Valkr slew him for a minor infraction, Anundr responded in a fury. He slew the superior, but was then forced to flee before the rest of the Red Axes could separate him from his life.

Anundr has little besides his weapons, armor and clothing, having fled his mercenary life with the bare essentials.



*Anundr Valkrsson*
*Neutral Good Human Male*
Barbarian 2

XPs: 

*Stats*
Str	18	(+4) 	(10 points, +2 race)
Dex	12	(+1)	(2 points)
Con	13	(+1)	(3 points)
Int	12	(+1)	(2 points)
Wis	10	(+0)	(0 points)
Cha	08	(-1)	(-2 points)

*General*
HP: 		27		(12 [1st level] + 12 [2nd level] + 2 [con] + 1[favored class])
AC: 		14 // 16	(10 base, +3 armor, + 1 dex // +2 heavy shield)
--- Touch AC	11 
--- Flatfooted	N/A - Uncanny Dodge
Initiative: 	+3	(+1 dex, +2 trait)
Move:		40’	(40’ base)

*Combat*
BAB:			+2
Melee:			+6	
--- Greatsword		+7 (2d6+6/19-20)
--- Warhammer		+6 (1d8+4 or 1d8+6/x3)
Ranged:		+3
--- Throwing Axe 	+3 (1d6+4/x3)

Combat Maneuver Bonus: +6
Combat Maneuver Defense: 17

*Saves:*
Fort:	+4	(3 base, + 1 con)
Ref:	+1	(0 base, + 1 dex)
Wil:	+1	(0 base, + 0 wis, +1 trait)

*Skills:*
- (13 total: 8 class, +2 human, +2 int, +1 favored class) -
Acrobatics			+5	(2 ranks, +3 trained, +1 dex, -1 ACP)
Climb				+8	(2 ranks, +3 trained, +4 str, -1 ACP)
Intimidate			+4	(2 ranks, +3 trained, -1 cha)
Knowledge (Nature)		+5	(1 rank, +3 trained, +1 int)
Perception			+5	(2 ranks, +3 trained, +0 wis)
Survival			+5	(2 ranks, +3 trained, +0 wis)
Swim				+7	(2 ranks, +3 trained, +4 str, -2 ACP) 

*Languages:*
- Common
- (Shoanti)
- Goblin

*Feats:*
- Weapon Focus: Greatsword (1st level)
- Power Attack

*Traits*
- Reactionary
- Indomitable Faith

*Class Features:*
- Fast Movement
- Rage (5 rounds/day)
- Rage Power: Surprise Accuracy
- Uncanny Dodge

*Racial Features:*
- +2 to One Ability
- Medium Size
- Normal Speed
- Bonus Skill Points
- Bonus Feat

*Arms, Armor and Equipment:*150
- _Ring of the Ram_
- Studded Leather (25gp, 20lb)
- Heavy Shield (
- Greatsword (50gp, 8lb)
- Throwing Axe (8gp, 2lb)
- Warhammer (12gp, 5lb)
- Traveler’s Outfit (1gp, 5lb [worn])
- Backpack (2gp, 2lb)
--- Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
--- Torches, 12 (12cp, 12lb)
--- Rope, 50’ hemp (1gp, 10lb)
--- Trail rations, 3 days (15sp, 4lb)
--- Waterskin (1gp, 4lb)
- Beltpouch (1gp, 0.5lb)
--- Chalk, 1 piece (1cp, ---)
--- Flint & Steel (1gp, ---)
--- Flask, (3cp, 1.5lb)
--- 48gp, 2sp, 15cp


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 21, 2012)

here you go guys
cant figure out how to cut and past so just went with the  pdf


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2012)

*Drulox (Dru) Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier*

Drulox "Dru" Xorik Human Order of the Dragon Cavalier2  AC20 FF20 T10  HP24

Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier, age: 20
Align:  C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2 mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24  [L1 10+1Con+1FavCl][L2 10+1Con+1FavCl]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in  Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10  
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points:  1
XP:  200

Saves:
Fort:  +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref:   +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will:   +1  = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him.  Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - Whenever Dru uses Aid Another, the ally gains +3 to AC, an attack roll, saving throw, or skill check.  Bonus goes up at L8 and every 6 thereafter.

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally  Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [10 ranks at L2, 4class +1race]:
Diplomacy 2 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +6
Intimidate 2 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +6
Perception 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level=1) = +7
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 inHide]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
*Potions of Healing (gift from Janiven), 3*
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)

[sblock=Personality]
Dru is not the strongest, most agile, smartest, nor indeed the handsomest fellow around, but he is significantly above average in most respects.  His mental acuity lags a bit behind his physical abilities, but just a bit.  HOWEVER, in his own mind, Dru is easily better than almost everyone at almost everything.  He puts on an act of being a dumb strongman, but he thinks this is only an act -- he is sure that he is as smart as anybody else, except when it comes to specialized knowledge of something like religion or magic where he makes no claims to his prowess at all.  However, in point of sad fact, Dru is only right slightly more often than he is wrong.[/sblock]

[sblock=Character History]
Dru is the fourth son of a lesser landed noble, the Baron of _________.  He thought that he was content to remain on his family's land and lend his might to being an officer in his father's retinue of warriors.  Then it was pointed out to him by his slightly younger sister that as long as he remained in this position he would never amount to anything of any significance.  She said that was so, and even LAUGHED at him (can you believe the nerve of this bitch?), because one of his three elder brothers would surely ascend to their father's rank and he would always be relegated to life in their shadow, working for their glory and taking their orders in almost every respect.  This revelation upset Dru so much that he found himself disregarding the "requests" of his elder brothers (which requests he now viewed as more like "orders" due to his heightened sensitivity to such things) at almost every turn.  His brothers brought Dru's newfound willful nature to the attention of their father the Baron, who proceeded to have a "little talk" with Dru in which he took the lad down a few notches.  After this, things were never quite the same at home for Dru, who perceived an attack upon his status in every "order" or "request" for him to do anything, whether it be to slop out the privies or escort a baronial contingent riding home from the border.  Because all of this was happening at about the time Dru was reaching the age of majority, he asked his father to grant him a boon by placing him on Detached Service to the Barony for two years, during which time he will go forth and attempt to make a name for himself without relying upon his father's reputation at all.  As a lesser son of a noble of the lowest rank (Baron), Dru is not really a noble in his own right, but he is still by default considered to be a Gentleman and a Peer of the Realm, at least until he proves otherwise by his actions.  He is, by choice, not in a position to rely upon the reputation of his father nor brothers, but, in a worst case scenario, he could, theoretically, swallow his pride and 'return to the fold' of his family, at which point he would again be entitled to rely upon them.  He knows that if he did so, they would chide him mercilessly, so this is a last resort only marginally better than death to Dru, he now believes, having never had a close brush with death up until now.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Feb 22, 2012)

*Tiko - Female Half-Elf Magus L 2*

Picture but with smaller ears:  Rogue by ~NeoWorm on deviantART

Race: Half-Elf
Class: Magus L2
Alignment: CN 
Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic, Abyssal, Orc
Deity: none

Abilities 

STR: 10 (+0) 0 points
DEX: 14 (+2) 5 points
CON: 13 (+1) 3 points
INT: 16 (+3) 5 points+2 race
WIS: 10 (+0) 0 points
CHA: 12 (+1) 2 points

[sblock=Combat] 

HP: 19 = [1d8=8, 8] +1 * 2 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 1 (favored class)
AC: 14 = 10 + 2 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 2 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 12 = 10 + 2 (DEX) +0 (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 12 = 10 + 2 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +3 = +2 (DEX) + 1 (Trait) 
BAB: +0 = +0 (Magus) 
CMB: +0 = +0 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 12 = 10 + 0 (STR) + 2 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
Fort: +3 = +2 (base) +1 (CON)
Reflex: +2 = +0 (base) + 2 (DEX)
Will: +4 = +2 (base) + 0 (WIS) +2 (race)
Speed: 30
Damage Reduction: -
Spell Resistance: -
Spell Failure: -

Weapon Stats 

EXAMPLE:
+1 Spell Storing Rapier (melee): +4 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (DEX) +1 (Magic) / DMG = 1d6+1 = +1(Magic) CRIT 18-20x2 (P 1-handed)

Dagger (Melee/Thrown): +3 = +1 (BAB) +2 (DEX)/ DMG=1d4 CRIT 19-20x2 (P/S 10’)

Long Bow (Ranged): +3 = +1 (BAB) +2 (DEX)/ DMG= 1d6 CRIT 20x3 (P 100’)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Race]
Half-Elves have the following racial traits:
*+2 to One Ability Score*: Half-elf characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature. INTELLIGENCE
*Medium*: Half-elves are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Normal Speed*: Half-elves have a base speed of 30 feet.
*Low-Light Vision*: Half-elves can see twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light (_see low-light vision_).
*Dual Minded*: The mixed ancestry of some half-elves makes them resistant to mental attacks. Half-elves with this racial trait get a +2 bonus on all Will saving throws. This racial trait replaces the *adaptability* racial trait.
*Elf Blood*: Half-elves count as both elves and humans for any effect related to race.
*Elven Immunities*: Half-elves are immune to magic sleep effects and get a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells and effects.
*Keen Senses*: Half-elves receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception skill checks.
*Multitalented*: Half-elves choose two favored class at first level and gain +1 hit point or +1 skill point whenever they take a level in either one of those classes.
*Languages*: Half-elves begin play speaking Common and Elven. Half-elves with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).[/sblock]


[sblock=Magus Class Features] 
Arcane Pool (+1) 4/day (Su)


[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats & Traits] 

1st lvl-Weapon Finesse


Traits
a) Westcrown Firebrand: +1 trait bonus on initiative and +1 to attacks in the surprise round. 
b) Magic Knack (Magus): +2 trait bonus to caster level up to current Hit Dice 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills] 

Skill Ranks: 11 = [2 (Magus) + 3 (INT)] x 2 (LvL)] + 1 * 1 (Favored Class)
ACP: -3 (-2 armor)

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only
* race bonus


```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+01 =  Acrobatics          +01    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+00 =  Appraise            +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Bluff               +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+02 =  Climb               +02    +00   +0  +00   -3   STR
+00 =  Craft:_____         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+05 =  Diplomacy           +01    +01   +3  +00        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +00    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+01 =  Disguise            +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+01 =  Escape Artist       +01    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+01 =  Fly                 +01    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+01 =  Handle Animal^      +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+06 =  Heal                +02    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+16 =  Intimidate          +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+01 =  Know:Arcana^        +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Know:Engineering^   +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Know:Geography^     +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Know:History^       +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Know:Local^         +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Know:Nature^        +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Know:Nobility^      +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Know:Planes^        +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+05 =  Know:Religion^      +01    +01   +3  +00        INT
+05 =  Linguistics^        +01    +00   +0  +04+       INT
+04 =  Perception          +02    +00   +0  +02*       WIS
+01 =  Perform:_____       +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Professn^:_______   +02    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+01 =  Ride                +01    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+02 =  Sense Motive        +02    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +00    +00   +0  +00   -3   DEX
+04 =  Spellcraft^         +01    +01   +3  +00        INT
+08 =  Stealth             +01    +00   +0  +07*  -3   DEX
+01 =  Survival            +01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+08 =  Swim                +02    +00   +0  +00   -3   STR
+00 =  Use Magic Device^   +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spellcasting] 
 Spells Known
0 Level (unlimited per day DC13): 
1st Level (3 per day DC14): 

Memorized:
Arcane Mark
Detect Magic
Ghost Sound
Prestidigitation

Shocking Grasp
Shocking Grasp
True Strike
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment] 


```
Equipment                        Cost  Weight
```
Total weight carried:
Treasure:

Carrying Capacity:
light-
medium-
heavy
[/sblock]

[sblock=Character Details] 

Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Age: 37
Height: 5' 4"
Weight: 120
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Skin Color: Light Tan
Appearance: 
Demeanor: 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background] 
 Tiko has been a child of the street for all her life.  Abandoned at the brothel as an infant, the brothel was all she knew. The brothel Diego's sits in the northern part of the city.  Most of its clientele are either rough or avoiding better establishements.  She was known as Ashtimara, with long bleached blond hair.  Now that she's too old for most customers, she has cut her hair short and taken to learning sword and even spells.  For years now Tiko has been practicing with her rapier and to cast spells.  She knows she has the gift, but it is taking a long time to work  it all out. She's currently a bouncer at the brothel, trusted by the girls and tolerated well by the management since she knows the business. Tiko is looking for her heritage and acceptance.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance/Personality]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Adventure Notes] 
None yet 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2014)

*Drulox "Dru" Xorik, Order of the Dragon Cavalier*

Drulox ("Dru") Xorik, Human, Order of the Dragon Cavalier L2, age: 20
Align: C/G Deity: Sarenrae
S15 +2mod = [13(3pts) +2 racial adj. (human)] 
D13 +1 mod = (3pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
I 11 +0 mod = (1pt)
W12 +1 mod = (2pts)
C13 +1 mod = (3pts)
Total = 15 pts

HP: 24 [10+1Con+1FC+10+1Con+1FC]
AC: 20 [10base+8Half Plate+2HvyShield+0dex(armor)] [in Hide+Shld: AC 17, FF 16, T 11]
FF: 20 T: 10 
(W/O shield - AC: 18, FF: 18, T: 10)
BAB: +2, CMB: +4, CMD: 15 
Hero Points: 1

Saves:
Fort: +5 = +3[class]+1[ability]+1[trait]
Ref: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]
Will: +1 = +0[class]+1[ability]

Cavalier Class and Order of the Dragon Features:
*Challenge 1/day ) [allies gain +1 to att subject whenever Dru threatens subject]
*Perception and Survival added to class skills. [When use Survival to find food and water or protect from weather, gain bonus = 1/2 cav level, min +1]
*Tactician - Precise Strike Teamwork Feat -- By spending 1 standard action, Dru can grant his teamwork feat, Precise Strike, to all allies w/in 30 feet who can see and hear him. Feat grants to each flanking ally +1d6 damage against flanked opponent.
*Aid Allies - adjacent ally receives a +3 bonus to his Armor Class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check

Feats: 
*Weapon Focus, Greatsword (+1 att) [Reg. feat] 
*Weapon Focus, Flail (+1 att) [Human bonus feat]
*Precise Strike (Cavalier Bonus Teamwork feat) Req: must flank with ally Eff: all flanking allies who have this feat deal an extra 1d6 precision damage with each successful attack.

Skills [10 ranks at L2]:
Diplomacy 2 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +6
Intimidate 2 ranks, (+1 cha), (+3 class skill) = +6
Perception 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill), (+1/2 cav level, min +1) = +5
Ride 2 ranks, (+1 dex), (+3 class skill) = +6 [no ACP on Blister, otherwise, -2 in 1/2 plate +2 in Hide Armor]
Survival 2 ranks, (+1 wis), (+3 class skill) (+1/2 cav level to find food/shelter, min+1) = +6 (+7)

TRAITS
Resilient [+1 Fort saves]
Rich Parents [starting money=900 gp]

[900 gp starting money due to trait]
*= Gear of Choice
*Half Plate (+8 AC) (-7 ACP) (600gp)
Back-up Armor: Hide Armor (+4 AC) (15gp)
*Heavy Wooden Shield (+2 AC) (7gp) (ordinarily used but not always- strapped on back if not)
Greatsword +4 att/2d6+3, 19-20/X2 (50gp) (strapped across his back when not in use, under the shield)
*Flail +4 att/1d8+2, X2, Disarm, Trip (8gp)
2 Handaxes, +3 att/1d6+2, X3 (6gp) (used as missiles mostly)
Short Sword +3 att/1d6+2, 19-20/X2 (10gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Hammer (the tool kind not the weapon kind) (5sp)
4 Days' Trail Rations (2gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
Whetstone (2cp)
scrounged light crossbow
scrounged sunrod
10gp 4 sp 8 cp remaining money

Mount - "Blister", Light Horse (Palomino)
*Fancy* Studded Leather Barding (130 gp, +3 AC)
*Ornate* Military Saddle (40 gp)
*Heavy Duty* Bit & Bridle (4gp)
*Tricked Out Fancy* Saddlebags (8gp)


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2015)

```
Tobias Delacroix sorcerer or wizard 2
possible future  plan: Arcane archer
Languages: Common; +1 more
```

*Personal information*

```
[B]Str[/B]    11 +0 1 pt 
[B]Dex[/B]    12 +1 2 pt
[B]Con[/B]    12 +1 2 pt
[B]Int  [/B]  12 +1 2 pt
[B]Wis[/B]    15 +2 3 pt human +2
[B]Cha[/B]    14 +2 5 pt

[B]HP[/B]     18 [mk 1d8; sr 1d6; con +2; fc +2]
[B]Init[/B]   +1 [dex +1]
[B]BAB[/B]    +0  [B]CMB[/B] +0 [B]CMD[/B] 11
ranged touch +1
[B]Fort[/B]   +3 [monk +2; con +1]
[B]Ref[/B]    +3 [monk +2; dex +1]
[B]Will[/B]   +6 [monk +2; Scor +2; wis +2]
[B]Conc[/B].  +5 [lv +1; cha +2; trait +2]
```

*Defense*

```
Armor:   none
Ac       14 [wis +3][dex +1]
touch    14
Flatfoot 13
```

*Combat*

```
[B][U]Weapon             att    dam        crit       type   notes[/U][/B]
Long Bow           +1     1-8         X3         P     ---
Dagger             +0     1-4     19–20/×2      p/s    ---
   thrown          +1     1-4     19–20/×2      p/s    ---
temple sword       +0     1-8     19-20/x2       S     ---
nunchuck           +0     1-6         x2         B     ---
Kama               +0     1-6         x2         B     ---

[U][I]Profs:[/I][/U] 
All simple; All Bows; brass knuckles, cestus, club, crossbow (light or heavy), dagger,  hand axe, javelin, 
kama, nunchaku, quarterstaff, sai, shortspear, short  sword, shuriken, siangham, sling, spear and temple sword
```

Feats, traits, skills and features


Traits
1) Acrobat [social] http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/social-traits/acrobat
2) Desperate Focus [Magic] http://www.d20pfsrd.com/traits/magic-traits/desperate-focus


```
[U][B]Feats[/B][/U]
Human: Eclectic [monk, scor] [URL]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/racial-feats/eclectic[/URL]
level 1: Alertness +2 percep, +2 sense motive [URL]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/general-feats/alertness---final[/URL]
monk 1: [SIZE=3][I][U][B]Precise shot[/B][/U] adept at firing ranged attacks into melee. [URL]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/combat-feats/precise-shot-combat---final[/URL]
[/I]sorcerer 1: feature bonus feat [/SIZE]A sorcerer gains Eschew Materials as a bonus feat at 1st level.

Skill points: 4 [monk 1] + 2 [scor 1] + 2 [Int] +2 [race] +2 [fav class]= 14  
Skill                 ranks    abil     class     misc     total
Acrobatics (Dex)       2         1        3        1         +7  [feat]
Appraise (Int)         x         1        3        x         +4
Bluff (Cha)            x         2        3        x         +5
Climb (Str)            2         0        3        x         +5 [-2 to fast climb]
Craft (Int)            x         1        3        x         +x
Escape Artist (Dex)    x         1        3        x         +4
Fly (Dex)              0         1        3        x         +x
Intimidate (Cha)       x         2        3        x         +4
Knowledge       
    (arcana) (Int)     1         1        3        x         +5
    (history) (Int)    x         1        3        x         +4
    (Planes) (Int)     1         1        3        x         +5 Djinni bonus
    (religion) (Int)   1         1        3        x         +5
Perception (Wis)       2         2        3        2         +9 [+2 feat]
Perform (Cha)          x         2        3        x         +x
Profession (Wis)       x         x        3        x         +x
Sense Motive (Wis)     1         2        3        2         +8 [+2 feat]
Stealth (Dex)          2         1        3        x         +6
Spellcraft (Int)       x         1        3        x         +x
Swim (Str)             x         0        3        x         +x
Use Mag Dev (Cha)      2         2        3        x         +7

[sblock=Human features]

[LIST]
[*][B]Ability Score Racial Traits[/B]: Human characters gain a +2 racial bonus to one ability score of their 
[/LIST]
 choice at creation to represent their varied nature.

[LIST]
[*][B]Size[/B]: Humans are Medium creatures and thus receive no bonuses or penalties due to their size. 
[*][B]Base Speed[/B]: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet. 
[*][B]Languages[/B]: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose 
[/LIST]
 any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Linguistics skill page for 
more information about these languages.
[CENTER]Feat and Skill Racial Traits
[/CENTER]

[LIST]
[*][B]Bonus Feat[/B]: Humans select one extra feat at 1st level. 
[*][B]Skilled[/B]: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank 
[/LIST]
whenever they gain a level. Also, see Feat: Eclectic.

[/sblock]
[sblock=Monk-Zen Archer class features]
4 skill points+int/level
Bonus feat
Combat Reflexes, Deflect Arrows, Dodge, Far Shot, Point-Blank Shot, Precise Shot, and Rapid Shot. 
flurry of blows
   Starting at 1st level, a zen  archer can make a flurry of blows as a full-attack action, but only when  
   using a bow (even though it is a ranged weapon). He may not make a  flurry of blows with his 
   unarmed attacks or any other weapons. A zen  archer does not apply his Strength bonus on damage 
   rolls made with flurry of blows unless he is using a composite bow with a Strength rating. It otherwise
   functions as normal for a monk of his level.  
Perfect strike - replaces stunning fist
   At 1st level, a zen archer gains Perfect Strike as a bonus feat, even if he does not meet the 
   prerequisites. A zen archer can use Perfect Strike with any bow. At 10th level, the monk can roll his 
   attack roll  three times and take the highest result. If one of these rolls is a critical threat, the 
   monk must choose one of his other two rolls to use as his confirmation roll.
Unarmed strike   
     At 1st level, a monk gains Improved Unarmed Strike  as a bonus feat. A monk's attacks may be
   with fist, elbows,  knees, and  feet. This means that a monk may make unarmed strikes with his 
   hands  full. There is no such thing as an off-hand attack for a monk striking  unarmed. A monk 
   may thus apply his full Strength bonus on damage rolls for all his unarmed strikes.      
      Usually a monk's unarmed strikes deal lethal damage, but he can choose to deal nonlethal 
   damage instead with no penalty on his attack roll. He has the same choice to deal lethal or 
   nonlethal damage while grappling.

      A monk's unarmed strike is treated as both a manufactured weapon and a  natural weapon for 
   the purpose of spells and effects that enhance or  improve either manufactured weapons or natural 
   weapons.

[U]combat features table:[/U]
   unarmed damage    1d6
   flurry of blows  -1/-1
   a/c bonus        +0
   move bonus      +0 feet

[/sblock]
[sblock=Scorcerer - Djinni class features]
bloodline power:
[U][B]Electricity Ray (Sp)[/B][/U]: Starting at 1st level, you can unleash an elemental ray as a standard action, 
targeting any foe within 30 feet as a ranged touch attack.  This ray deals 1d6 points of electricity 
damage + 1 for every two  sorcerer levels you possess. You can use this ability a number of times  
per day equal to 3 + your Charisma modifier.

Bloodline spells: none at this time

Bloodline feat: None at this time
[/sblock]
```

*Spells*

```
Spells known

Cantrips (4)
Detect Magic; Light; Prestidigitation; Jolt

Level 1 (2) 
mage armor; ear piercing scream but with electricity ??


casting per day

Level     1   2   3   4
base      4
[U]bonus     1   1[/U]
total     5
```

plans for other spells:
shield; 

*Equipment*

```
Long Bow       100 gp       3 lbg
   Arrows        1 gp       3 lb
Dagger           2 gp       1 lb
nunchuks         2 gp       2 lb
Sword, Temple   30 gp       3 lb
water skin       1 gp       4 lb
back pack        2 gp       2 lb
rations x 7      3.5 gp     7 lb
bedroll          0.1 gp     5 lb
sunrod x 3       6 gp       3 lb
cash 2 gp, 4 sp     weight: 33 lb

carrieing capacity </= 33 lb: light; 34 lb - 66 lb: Medium; 67 lb - 100 lb: Heavy
```


----------

